

HNews, an android HN client that tries to not suck - ga2arch
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gabriele.hnews

======
Niten
Great app, I really like the way it deals with nested comments. Just a couple
suggestions:

* Maybe you could visually distinguish the "headline" item in any given view from the items under it? E.g. when you're looking at a story and its comments, they're all displayed like visually identical items in a single list. Maybe the story (or the top comment, if you're reading a thread) could be made to stand out somehow?

* An icon to jump directly to stories from the home page?

* You could register the app with an intent filter for urls under <http://news.ycombinator.com/> (like e.g. Reddit Is Fun does for their app – see the app manifest in their GitHub repo for details)

~~~
ga2arch
1) and 3) are in the TODO :D

i don't understand the 2), in what way the "home" button is different ?

EDIT: now i understand the 2) -.-' yeah, i was thinking about implementing a
gesturehandler to handle a swipe and open the link :D

------
ecaron
I love the HNDroid app - <https://github.com/amir/HNdroid> \- which is open
source and community-driven.

For $1.15, I'll download this and compare the two. But I'm certainly biased in
favor of improving existing services and apps vs. recreating the wheel since
its easier than collaborating (plus improving existing is certainly the road
less traveled.)

------
ga2arch
ok, understood, gonna set it free, and upload it on github. hope the community
would get interested in it and give me some advice :D

~~~
ga2arch
ok, it's now free

------
ga2arch
<https://github.com/ga2arch/HNews> :D

that's the source code, it's ugly i know, but it's the best i can do for now
:S

------
ga2arch
maybe i should just set it free and make it opensource ? i don't see anyone
buying this :S

let me know, it's my first app and i don't have any experience at all, ( i'm
an 18 years old )

~~~
SkyMarshal
There are several competitors already, have you tried them all and found
shortcomings? Is that what you're alluding to with the comment about not
sucking? (I have, just wondering if you had the same experience)

Suggestion: Make use of android's press-and-hold feature, where if you hold a
button or link for a second or two, it can pop up a menu. Put your upvote link
there. Check out the opensource 'Reddit is fun' Android app, it's really good
and might give you some more ideas as well.

~~~
ga2arch
yes, i have tried them all ( i think ) and i haven't found any of them good
enough ( at least for me ).

but the "tries to not suck" also stands for "i hope my first app will get
positive comments :D"

